# Reading?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a used book july 5. I read it last night. I go to amazon to make a comment. It tells me I already made a comment. But I don't recall reading the book between now and July 5. I don't remember a comment I wrote with the word "chew" as in the book had more to "chew". I don't know. I just don't remember. Weird.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's called dementia. Sometimes I think I'm on my way, that's why I keep busy around here...chop chop lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've found that the things I do on autopilot now are things I forget that I've done. It's especially bad when I've got tons of stuff going on all around me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a doctor tell me this once: You know how you go to the refrigerator and open the door and you look around for a couple minutes forgetting what you were looking for? He said that is normal. 
However if you've forgotten where the refrigerator is, then there's a problem.
Well, at least I know where the eggs are at in the frige!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol!! I'm at the point of starting to go do something then before I get from point A to pt B, I forget what I was going for or easily getting sidetracked to some completely different.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Lol!! I'm at the point of starting to go do something then before I get from point A to pt B, I forget what I was going for or easily getting sidetracked to some completely different.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


As I'm reading that I'm thinking about going back to the point where you had the thought to remember and having to keep going back to that point because you keep forgetting as soon as you walk away.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! I do that, too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a member of this club,too!At least we are all in good company.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's really bad for me is that before I complete a comment or thought my brain has already moved on to something totally different. I've done that all my life. What I'm finding now is that it's harder to keep it all straight. One day I'll have some sort of word salad dropping out of my mouth because my brain is tackling several disassociated tasks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dang, sounds like we're all in the same boat!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well glory be! I went back and it let me write a review. So I didn't write one before afterall! 
The book was "U is for undertow". Her mysteries start with "A is for alibi". I love this series, and this U book I think has been her best.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Well glory be! I went back and it let me write a review. So I didn't write one before afterall!
> The book was "U is for undertow". Her mysteries start with "A is for alibi". I love this series, and this U book I think has been her best.


I think that discovery might be even worse than the things we've been talking about happening to us. Trying to review a book that you really did already review and didn't realize it wasn't the one you wanted to review?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think that was my review. I don't use the word "chew" describing a book, and I couldn't find the actual post left. 

However, If I remember I make myself little notes and hope I don't forget where I put them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> However, If I remember I make myself little notes and hope I don't forget where I put them.


I quit doing the note thing years ago. I always lost them or made sure I couldn't then forgot them. It was just a waste of time. I really hated when I left them in the truck, got into the store and realized I'd left it in the truck.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have moved to a nice smaller spiral notebook with hard covers. I can just cross things off when taken care of. It sits on my coffee table or bed side table. I also have a smaller address book which has all my passwords alphabetized. It sure helps. So I sent my father one and told him to keep it current. He had all his passwords on 3 sheets of paper with a lot of scribbling and words that were too scribbly to read.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought I was the only one with a notebook.I write a lot of stuff down or copy things so I have a physical copy of the important things.I got notes on the chickens,garden,house,etc and a huge collection of recipes for food and other things to use around the house.Dale thinks I'm crazy and I got notes on that,too,but I don't see it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One notebook works. I like it because it gives me a list of what I need to do and the prize of getting to cross it out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do have a couple of little spiral notebooks. One has passwords that no one but me could ever figure out. The other is to keep track of hub's meds and grocery lists. I never do the grocery lists but I have the list of his meds.


----------

